# Majic Salt



## C&D LANDSCAPING (Nov 15, 2002)

I am looking for info on majic salt, for example is it damaging to concrete, what tempature does it melt to, does it melt more than salt. I would be mainly using it for concrete/interlocking walkways, any info or comments would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Brian Akehurst (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey C&D,

If you would like some info on Magic, try www.magicsalt.com
Magic is an excellent product that can be used on concrete surfaces and brick pavers. It takes melting ice to a new level. You can also check at magic at www.clearpathproducts.com
It comes in liquid Magic-0/IceB'Gone and in bags as Magic Salt.
Iam sure a distributor in your area would be glad to help you.

Brian


----------



## C&D LANDSCAPING (Nov 15, 2002)

BRIAN

Thanks for the help, majic salt sounds great, definitely would work for me.

COREY


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Coery you can also try Innovative in Toronto Canada
at 1-800-387-5777
John Parker


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

I checked the Magic site, they do not show any distributors in Indiana & no link to contact them 
anyone know about Magic in the Indiana area???

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

Hello Rick..

If you find anything out on Magic in Indiana.... Let me in on it...
I am looking for all of the options this year!


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*Indiana and Magic Salt*

For you guys in Indiana call Nicole at Innovative at 1-800-387-5777. She can hook you up with Magic for that area
John Parker


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

*INDIANA & MAGIC*

Thanks for the contact Taconic, I'll give them a call Mon AM,

Ceaman, I'll let you know what I find out Monday afternoon, early evening sometime I'll give you a call. We'll do lunch soon

THanks again

Rick


----------

